# I was working today and discovered my latest p (id?)



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

So perfect the timing I cannot believe, the day I was set on upgrading my 5" rhomy into his new home I discovered a lil gem in my fish store... I only work weekends so I dont know when we got him, but he was eating krill at the store so he is acclimating as we speak, the pic is from my store...
He almost looks like a sanchezi, but gold in color, I am so not good on juvy serra species ID, unless its geryi or manuelli or elongatus! lol help if u can and by the way bought him for 15$ YIPPE!

so n e help is appreciated!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

iM no expert either, but couldn't it be a s. irritans?

do you know where he comes from? that could help ID him


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Could be a sanchezi, but not an irritans. Post some pics after its fins grow back and you've got it settled in to its new home.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

rhom id say


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd say either sanchezi or rhom based on that pic. Need to take some good shot once it's settled in. Very nice find for $15.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry for wrong placement, I swore I looked for the id section, I feel silly, so sorry again to mods

yeah for the price I am really not concerned for the id, I just knew I was jumping on [email protected] By the way my rhom from my growout 30long is huge, I would have guessed 5" but shes easliy 6"! YIPPEE! lol but this lil guy was eating and in full LFS bright light lil hiding areas!. He def could be a rhom, just thought the more elongated face would be diff than rhom. since he def doesnt resemble my rhoms body type at his size.. thanx for help and potential id guys!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My guess would be sanchEzi


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Trigga said:


> My guess would be sanchEzi


I would like a sanchezi his fins really arent tore up, just off colored since he was in LFS...
I am feeding him nice stuff and bringing his color out


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

well heres a picture of him in the bucket acclimating with an airstone since I coppered him and pima and mela flexed him for roughly an hour small doses to ensure no serra parasites are there, lost an elongatus like that








Heres a shot of my original rhom that has grown from 1-2" mark to about 6" in 2 years, I am very happy with that growth, I feed him every other day krill, squid, prawn, shrimp, squid,mysid shrimp, brine shrimp, some blackworms, and silversides, not to mention I do 10% water changes weekly and replace his 1 of 2 filters every 2 weeks. I am proud of his growth...
heres first shot of my rhom 2 years ago







and here he is in my salt container bucket acclimating to his new planted 65


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

^
is that last pic the rhom???


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the last pic was my rhom I got 2 years ago... and the pic prior was when I first got him in the temporary bare tank.

ORANGE bucket is new rhom/sanchezi


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I found the order form, its listed as black piranha! yayay I have a very very non informative common name, but as I compare his juv pics to my rhoms juvy pics, I see its most likely a rhom as well, just might be from diff river point... hes awesome either way, already eating all my foods! and the tanks are adjacent, and they watch each other.. lol my old rhom and my young serrasalmus


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ok hers the latest shots of my newby I am so thinking rhom. I was hoping for a sanchezi since I have a rhom, but he is quite tempered so I am happy


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the new pics doesnt help? anybody?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a sanch even more now.. Try and get a clear flank shot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 09:40 PM
> Looks like a sanch even more now.. Try and get a clear flank shot


Good call.


----------

